
Snap’s CEO weighs in on Facebook’s long history of copying him - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/29/17407530/evan-spiegel-interview-code-conference-2018
======
EduardoBautista
Maybe they should return the favor by copying the idea of having a profit.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

Snark is also deprecated:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

